# Ideal dog for a motorhome



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi guys some of you are aware that we lost out 12yr old rottie last Monday.me and Barbara think we still want a dog but a small one, so my question is wats the ideal dog for a motorhome. Cheers guys


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

A rescue dog.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

see here! 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-168330-tugboats-new-crew.html

I was really sorry to read of your sad news the other day. I hope you find another good companion in due course.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Yorkshire terrier, small full of character and doe snt shed hair !!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

So sorry to here of the loss of your dog. 

You need a little dog that thinks it's a big dog.

A Norfolk Terrier is a brave little soul, and will keep your motorhome clear of rats both 2 and 4 legged!!!!!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We've got a smooth coated Patterdale terrier, a small dog but she thinks she is huge, fearless!

Very energetic outdoors and will happily walk for miles but once inside placid and calm, they do like company though and we've found we are not able to leave hours alone in the van for very long, especially not since she's learnt that standing with her two front paws on the horn brings us scurrying back pronto :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you go to a rescue centre, which ever one you fall in love with

And there will be one

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

peaky said:


> Yorkshire terrier, small full of character and doe snt shed hair !!


Hey up.

And they play football :wink: ...

ray.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

peaky said:


> Yorkshire terrier, small full of character and doe snt shed hair !!


I concur, yorkies are small, travel well and have huge personalities. I used to be a big dog guy but since Hamish came into our lives I wouldn't part with him now.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

A dog that suits your lifestyle. They all have different characteristics and you are well used to a lovely big guarding type dog.

For me it is gundogs, for others terriers, but whatever I hope you find a companion to help heal your loss. One of my spaniels loves to go away in the MH.

Mine are all rescues, there are lots of breed specific rescues as well as heinz dogs (nothing wrong with a heinz!)


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Yorkies. We are on our second and she is brilliant. 

Steve


----------



## DonMacleod (Oct 2, 2013)

We have a "Westiepoo" (West Highland terrier and Poodle cross). Intelligent, super friendly and no hair molting - perfect motorhome companion..!

Best of luck,

Don


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Go for a cross breed, mongrel, Heinz57. They are usually much healthier and free from physical defects. The Kennel Club has ruined most pedigree breeds.
Its not the size of a dog that matters but how much room it takes up. So a slimmer mutt can curl up smaller than, for instance, a cross Labrador.
Whatever you choose I'm sure its going to bring you lots of pleasure and good companionship.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Plus 1 for crossbreed mongrel. From a rescue centre.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What about this one?

.


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your dog, I know what a sad time it is. Your choice for the next dog will be purely personal, do you like long walks, to go out for a few hours leaving your dog in the van, have it outside on your pitch?

We replaced our much missed Molly with a rescue English SS, that is happy outside without barking at everyone that passes. But he needs plenty of exercise and in wet weather can be a bit mucky-good supply of dark coloured towells needed. He has taken to m/h since day 1 so we've been lucky. 

Take your time choosing, most breeds have their own rescue organisations and dog's homes often send pedigree dogs to them so they get the right person to rehome them. 

Lastly, just a thought, many m/homers have rescue Greyhounds, large I know, but very placid and requiring surprisingly little exercise.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your dog - hold onto the memories with smiles!! We had always had larger dogs, an Irish Setter then 3 labs. A wee while after the death if our last lab we deboned a 3 year old Border terrier, Poppy, also our first bitch always had dogs before. We wouldn't have believed that a teenager with attitude would win her way into our hearts as Poppy has. She happily hoes wherever we go, sits in her seat on my husbands bicycle (loves going downhill!!) something you could never do with a larger dog. As others have said just look around and the right dog will find you. Poppy found us on Facebook - we know the sister of her previous owner. IMHO don't rush in to a decision just look around - your new friend will find you!
Jan


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Deboned!!!!!!!!!

Call the RSPCA!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Get a cute little Poodle and name it gemmy. :lol:


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Dogs*

Hi,

We have a Lhasa apso. Brilliant! Quiet, small and doesn't shed hairs. Stanley travels well and it's in the basket on the electric bike, scooter and just loves a beach.

Cheers ned.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

We have had four rotties over the years & I (hubby) was definitely very anti small dogs. however after a few years of wifely nagging she persuaded me to meet a friend of hers who breeds King Charles spaniels (Not cavaliers!) needless to say these superb companion dogs with a Big personality totally won me over so much so we now have 3! as well as two rotties.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We've recently taken on a bischon crossed with a schitzu and he's a lovely natured little dog,doesn't moult and so laid back,we're just hoping he'll take to motor homing


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's cruel to glue the dog to the ceiling you know! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jimblob44 said:


> It's cruel to glue the dog to the ceiling you know! :lol: :lol:


I thought it was an Australian breed........ 8O

How about one of these?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Underground-Toys-Churchill-Talking-Plush/dp/B0026ZP63S/ref=pd_sxp_f_i

Ohhhh Yes!


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm allergic to dog and cat fur, even dogs that get stuck on the ceiling!

I keep looking for a cheap stuffed dog to go in the motorhome as a security add on. Friend of mine had a stuffed wolf, which he had in his car and it was that good that the garage refused to go near it until he removed it. They felt a bit silly afterwards~they were Cornish though, not many wolves here.

So if anyone hears of a cheap stuffed dog, please post on here.
Thank you


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hawcara said:


> I'm allergic to dog and cat fur, even dogs that get stuck on the ceiling!
> 
> I keep looking for a cheap stuffed dog to go in the motorhome as a security add on. Friend of mine had a stuffed wolf, which he had in his car and it was that good that the garage refused to go near it until he removed it. They felt a bit silly afterwards~they were Cornish though, not many wolves here.
> 
> ...


I was doing a repair job at Cumbria Infirmary in Carlisle. We finished up and chucked the gear in the van and noticed a crowd around a car in the car park. We went over for a neb (as you do) to find a 6 foot long Python slithering around in the car. 8O

Better than a dog ...... or even a Tracker. :lol:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

jarcadia said:


> Deboned!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Call the RSPCA!


Teach me to read before posting!!
Rehomed!
Happy as my avatar!


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's ours...brilliant.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yorkies are ideal for motorhomes and you can get them in different sizes we have small medium & large, they don't moult but do need trimming every so often, don't need a lot of exersize but will keep going for ever if you can :lol:

I find females are easier males can be little buggers :roll: but they are all right characters.

Ours are all rescues got from HERE whom I can recommend.

Another good dog is the Jack Russell although most of them do moult but the long haired ones don't moult very much

Jacquie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hawcara,

if Shadow continues as the hound from hell

he's stuffed

in which case you can definitely have him :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

How about a cat instead 8O


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Cat*



catzontour said:


> How about a cat instead 8O


wat with curry sauce 8O


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

If you were sitting where I am sitting now, I would have to say it would have to be a dog that does not start barking at 7.30 in a morning and not is not tied on a leash that allows it to roam in a thirty for radius. Also, whilst tramping down the beautiful daffodils which grow around the pitch.

Btw, there are two of them. 

Maybe I should have a word, but from experience they don't take it too well.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone suggested a stuffed dog.

cabby


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cat*



rocky1968 said:


> [wat with curry sauce 8O


----------

